# 2 girls looking for a new home



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

This is Wispa










and this is Ambrosia










they have lived in big groups previously and will need to be rehomed together. They are happy confident ladies who have been very well cared for by their previous owners. Ambrosia is a little more shy than Wispa but is very affectionate, Wispa is a bit of a nutcase, typical pingy girl!

If you can offer these ladies their rofever home please pm me or contact me through my website, thanks


----------



## tankie1rtr (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi.
Can you please tell me how old Whispa and Ambrosia are, and what is there health like, are they on medication and are they Hand/Lap Rats.

Thank You.
Regards 
John

[email protected]


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

have replied to your pm 

for teh sake of the thread though their temperament is wonderful, they are typical pingy curious ladies. Ive been told they are 14 months old but honestly id place them more at 10-12 months. 
Anyone interested will need to fill out an application form which I can email over to you
x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely girls and adorable names, hope they find very special homes soon


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you, there is a bit of interest in them, just waiting for the right home


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

Reserved :d

rehomed


----------

